# Pieces which don't fit with the stereotype of the composer.



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I mean, there are stereotypes about some composers. Let's demonstrate that stereotypes are misleading (or not :lol.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Debussy's Golliwog's Cakewalk?


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

A good portion of Liszt's output.

How many people, when they think of Liszt, think of the simplistic joy of his Weihnachtsbaum?






Or the profound religious sentiments of Christus?






Or the composer of first class art songs?






Most of the Annees de Pelerinage break with the Lisztian stereotypes. Here are two (three) examples.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

bigshot said:


> Debussy's Golliwog's Cakewalk?


He does do contrasts and quotes like that in eg. that same work which that's part of (_CHildren's Corner Suite_), the opening movement pokes fun at Clementi's excercises for beginner pianists which Debussy hated to the max (_Gradus ad Parnassum_). The _Golliwog's Cake-Walk_, with its sandwiching of the _Tristan Chord_ between ragtime suggests a bit of a dig at Wagnerian pretension, & also a statement to the effect that though he was once a Wagnerite, he no longer was. There's many such symbols in his music, the_ 24 Preludes_ for piano are absolutely brimming with such in-jokes, contrasts and symbols.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't agree with the one above ^


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Prokofiev Sonata 1

It's so classical, and not at all percussive...


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Mozart's Eine Kleine Gigue K574.

Also, not a piece, but Mozart's "tone row" in his 40th symphony comes to mind: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HbMzu1aQW8#t=31m43s


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, these charming, melodic ditties would seem to fly in the face of Stockhausen's music as being difficult/pretentious/slightly unhinged:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Ravndal said:


> I don't agree with the one above ^


Ummm why not???? 

I don't think it says anything at all about Michael Nyman's hardcore repetitive music for the Michael Nyman Band. Most of his music sounds more like this:


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Kreisler's highly chromatic and almost Schoembergerian string quartet. Nothing to do with all the rest of his works.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ummm why not????
> 
> I don't think it says anything at all about Michael Nyman's hardcore repetitive music for the Michael Nyman Band. Most of his music sounds more like this:


I agree, that "Hearts ask pleasure first" sounds nothing like his other music.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

How about Schoenberg's Suite 'im alten Stile' from 1934?






Or Mozart's Adagio and Fugue in C minor, K 546?






Or Britten's _Cabaret Songs_?


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I would say 95% of Mozart's output as his stereotype as a light fluffy choccie box king is based on a handful of works.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ummm why not????
> 
> I don't think it says anything at all about Michael Nyman's hardcore repetitive music for the Michael Nyman Band. Most of his music sounds more like this:


that is probably true, but when i listen to Nyman,* i do not* listen to stuff like that


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Many seem to have a stereotype of Telemann as a generic/boring composer or something else equally or more asinine. Not only was Telemann superior in ways conventional to the average composer of the time in both quality and quantity, but he was very very funny and unconventional at times.





Now, if only I could find that one overture suite in F major with the hilarious "crows and frogs" movement that sounds like proto-stravinsky...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Ravndal said:


> that is probably true, but when i listen to Nyman,* i do not* listen to stuff like that


I quite agree, when I listen to Nyman I realise my mistake and promptly listen to something else instead.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

^His best piece.

Also: Ravel - Bolero

Ravel is tricky because Bolero is his least characteristic piece, and yet it is the stereotype for those outside of classical music.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

clavichorder said:


> Many seem to have a stereotype of Telemann as a generic/boring composer or something else equally or more asinine. Not only was Telemann superior in ways conventional to the average composer of the time in both quality and quantity, but he was very very funny and unconventional at times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have heard some of the solo violin works and think they are phenomenal.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Samuel Barber ~ Capricorn Concerto





Igor Stravinsky:
Apollo, for string orchestra












Movements for piano and orchestra





Luciano Berio:
Petite Suite (1947)




Concertino (1951)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> I quite agree, when I listen to Nyman I realise my mistake and promptly listen to something else instead.


Right! It's a toss up whether the score to 'The Piano' - which the composer has milked like the golden pop calf it is --or his other work is most disgustingly bland: Rather not dwell on either for one moment.

Gertrude Stein's comment when asked why she left Oakland, Ca. is pretty apt when applied to Nyman's music....
"There is no there, there."


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

It depends how you define stereotypical - Beethoven is 'generally' defined by his middle period so the early classical works could counter against his stereotype. Or you could say things like any early Schoenberg compared to his 12 tone works.
True one off works are kind of hard to single out.
Perhaps the last mov of the Chopin Bbmin Sonata - for one who's known to the public mostly for his bel canto melod, this really has no melody at all.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

StevenOBrien said:


> Mozart's Eine Kleine Gigue K574.


Would never have guessed that is Mozart!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm gonna agree with Lisztian and leave this lovely nocturne-ish piece for you all


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, there's this. Ludwig didn't *really* write it, did he?


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Prokofiev Sonata 1
> 
> It's so classical, and not at all percussive...


It doesn't seem to be that out of place though if you compare it with parts of romeo and julliet or peter and the wolf


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

OFG, beautiful.

KOC, reminiscent somewhat of Fawlty Towers theme.

:tiphat::tiphat:


----------

